# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Όργανα Γυμναστικής >  Πρόβλημα σε διάδρομο γυμναστικής-Βοήθεια!!!

## ba99297

Παιδιά γεια χαρά
Ένας φίλος μου έχει έναν διάδρομο γυμναστικής περίπου 10 χρόνια
Δεν τον χρησιμοποίησε εντατικά όλα αυτά τα χρόνια εκτός από τους τελευταίους δύο μήνες που τον χρησιμοποιεί μέρα παρά μέρα για καμιά ώρα
Προχτές και ενώ ο διάδρομος ήταν σε λειτουργία ξαφνικά μου είπε ότι η ταχύτητα του άρχισε να μειώνεται βαθμιαία μέχρι που σχεδόν σταμάτησε. Εγώ πήγα σπίτι του άνοιξα τον διάδρομο τον έβαλα να δολέψει και είδα ότι το μοτέρ ( 230 volt, 4300 στροφές, 2,75 ίππων με μόνιμους μαγνήτες και καρβουνάκια) κάνει να να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν ανεβάζει στροφές. Στο μεταξύ ακούγονται και κάτι ήχοι "τακ-τακ" ( δεν μπορώ να το πω καλύτερα) από το μοτέρ. Καρβουνάκια δεν είναι τα άνοιξα και έχουν " ψωμί". Πάει το μυαλό σας στο τι μπορεί να φταίει? Σας παραθέτω φωτογραφίες και από εδώ

https://rapidshare.com/files/2321421431/Βίντεο0001.3gp

μπορείτε να κατεβάσετε ένα μικρό βιντεάκι που τράβηξα.
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων

Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31889Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31890Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31891Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31892Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31893Συνημμένο Αρχείο 31894

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά επανέρχομαι με καινούργια βίντεο που τράβηξα
Το πρόβλημα φαίνεται στο παρακάτω βίντεο που ανέβασα στο youtube

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CX__U...ature=youtu.be

Αρχικά να πω ότι απομονωνοντας το μοτέρ από τη  πλακέτα η πλακέτα βγάζει μία τάση 278-280 volt ( στην κλίμακα dc του πολυμέτρου). Πάνω η πλακέτα λέει input 220-230 volt ac και max output 200 volt dc
Στην συνέχεια με συνδεδεμένο το μοτέρ συνέδεσα παράλληλα και το πολύμετρο να δω τι ρεύμα δίνει και πήρα τις ενδείξεις που θα δείτ στο παρακάτω βίντεο

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6A6Lm...ature=youtu.be

Όποιος μπορεί παρακαλώ ας βοηθήσει
Σας ευχαριστώ εκ των πρωτέρων

----------


## ΚΥΡΙΑΚΟΣ 69

Βαγγέλη , σε απάντηση του ωραία διατυπωμένου μηνύματος που έστειλες,
εχω την εντύπωση ότι το πρόβλημα είναι αποκλειστικά στην πλακέτα που τροφοδοτεί το μοτέρ.   

Δια αλληλογραφίας δεν μπορώ να σε βοηθήσω περισσότερο, 
η ποιο ρεαλιστική λύση, είναι να βρεις μια καινούργια. 
Θεωρητικά και η παλιά επισκευάζεται, αλλά δεν φαίνεται να έχεις γνώσεις και εργαλεία για κάτι τόσο προχωρημένο.   :Smile:

----------


## ba99297

Κυριάκο σε ευχαριστώ για την άμεση απάντησή σου
Όπως πολύ σωστά κατάλαβες δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ( αν και πολύ θα το ήθελα ). Προσπαθώ όμως με τέτοιες ευκαιρίες να μαθαίνω ένα δύο πράγματα κάθε φορά. Από εργαλεία  έχω μόνο ένα κολλητήρι και ένα πολύμετρο. Αυτά βέβαια μου έδωσαν την δυνατότητα να αλλάξω πυκνωτές σε μια χαλασμένη οθόνη που μου έδωσε κάποιος δωρεάν και τώρα την έχω και λειτουργεί κανονικά. Θεωρώ ότι είμαι σε θέση να αλλάξω κάτι στην πλακέτα αν αυό χρειάζεται απλά ξεκόλλημα και αντικατάσταση με κάτι αντίστοιχο. Αυτό το "κάτι" εννοείται ότι θα είναι κανένας πυκνωτής καμιά δίοδο κανένα τρανζίστορ καμιά αντίσταση ( όχι φυσικά ολοκληρωμένο). Η πλακέτα μου φάνηκε αρκετά απλή και θεωρώ οτι αν βρω πιο είναι το ελλατωματικό ανταλλακτικό μπορώ με λίγο προσοχή να το αντικαταστήσω. Σε κάθε περίπτωση σε ευχαριστώ για την βοήθειά σου. Να είσαι καλά

----------


## TSAKALI

Φιλε Βαγγελη , αν μπορεις βγαλε μια σωστη φωτογραφια απο την πλακετα και ανεβασε την εδω.
Επισης ξαναβαλε μπρος τον διαδρομο και δες τι ζεσταινεται στην πλακετα...αφου βγαλεις την μπριζα
..εννοειται.

----------


## ba99297

Σάββα σε ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση
Εδώ μερικές φωτογραφίες από την πλακέτα. Οι φωτογραφίες είναι από κινητό. Να βγάλω καλύτερες ?
Και στις τρεις φωτογραφίες τα δύο καλώδια (μαύρο κόκκινο) κάτω αριστερά πάνε στο μοτέρ.
Να ξαναθυμίσω ότι ενώ η πλακέτα λέει οutput 200 volt, όταν την μετράω με αποσυνδεδεμένο το μοτέρ μου δίχνει 278-290 volt
Το τι δίχνει με το μοτέρ συνδεδεμένο φαίνεται στο δεύτερο βίντεο που αναφέρω παραπάνω στην δεύτερη ανάρτηση. Τα βίντεο και οι εικίονες της πρώτης ανάρτησης μην τα λαμβάνεται υπόψιν
Σάββα τι είναι αυτό το οποίο το οποίο αν ζεσταίνεται μπορεί να έχει πρόβλημα?
Το εξάρτημα δεξιότερα του πυκνωτή με το μεταλλικό περίβλημα πως λέγεται?

Αυτά για να μαθαίνουμε κιόλας...


Εικόνα0456.jpgΕικόνα0451.jpgΕικόνα0455.jpg

----------


## TSAKALI

Αν και δεν φαινεται πολυ καλα, τελος παντων, εχει μια ψυκτρα στο κατω μερος της φωτο,
ξεβιδωσε την για να δουμε του ημιαγωγους (2 μπορω να διακρινω)το πιο πιθανο να ειναι
καμμενος ο ενας, επισης στο κεντρο περιπου της πλακετας εχει αλλη μια ψυκτρα(αν δεν κανω λαθος)
απο κατω πιστευω οτι εχει ενα ολοκληρωμενο, αν μπορεις να δεις ποιο ειναι θα ηταν καλα,
βγαλε και μια φωτο απο κατω το τυπωμενο(πλακετα).
Ο ηλεκτρολυτικος δεν φαινεται αρπαγμενος, αλλα εγω θα τον αλλαζα προληπτικα,
γιατι απο οτι φαινεται ειναι παλιος ο διαδρομος και τραβαει πολυ ζορι το συγκεκριμενο εξαρτημα.

υ.γ αποφευγω να αναφερθω στο μοτερ, ελπιζω να μην εχει αρπαξει.

----------


## teo_GR

καμια καλλητερη φωτο

----------


## -nikos-

> ( 230 volt, 4300 στροφές, 2,75 ίππων με μόνιμους μαγνήτες και καρβουνάκια) κάνει να να ξεκινήσει αλλά δεν ανεβάζει στροφές. Στο μεταξύ ακούγονται και κάτι ήχοι "τακ-τακ" ( δεν μπορώ να το πω καλύτερα) από το μοτέρ. Καρβουνάκια δεν είναι τα άνοιξα και έχουν " ψωμί". Πάει το μυαλό σας στο τι μπορεί να φταίει?



πριν ασχωληθεις με την πλακετα κανε κατι ΠΟΛΥ ΑΠΛΟ [απορω που δεν το προτινε κανενας]

μας λες ''230 volt, 4300 στροφές, 2,75 ίππων με μόνιμους μαγνήτες και καρβουνάκια''

βαλε ενα βολτομετρο στους ακροδεκτες του μοτερ και βαλτο να δουλεψει 
ωστε να σιγουρευτης αν ειναι εναλασσομενου ρευματος η συνεχους,,,
αν δεν δουλευει βαλε το βολτομετρο στην εξοδο της πλακετας.
-
μετα αφου δεις τι ρευμα θελει τροφωδοτισε ξεχωριστα το μοτερ με το καταληλο βολταζ 
Να σιγουρευτεις οτι το μοτερ δουλευει η οχι.
μετα ασχολισου με την πλακετα,,,,που οπως λεει και ο κυριακος υπαρχει ετιμη με κανα 65αρι.

αν θες βγαλε φοτο του μοτερ.






αν δεν μπορεις να κανεις τιποτα απο τα παραπανω 
ασε.....τις φωτογραφιες και παρε τηλεφωνο  μαστορα.

----------


## ba99297

Ευχαριστώ τα μέλη  Κυριάκος 69, -Nikos-,   teo_GR, KOKAR, spiroscfu, Stergios_[.gr], TSAKALI για τις μέχρι τώρα απαντήσεις τους, είτε με την μορφή ανάρτησης είτε με την μορφή προσωπικού μηνύματος. Με βάση τα όσα μου έχετε μέχρι τώρα προτείνει θα κάνω τα εξής
Αυριο θα πάω στο σπίτι του φίλου μου να βγάλω πάνω από τον διάδρομο το μοτέρ και την πλακέτα
Το μοτέρ θα το πάω σε έναν φίλο μου που κάνει περιελίξεις μοτέρ και λογικά θα έχει 200 volt dc για να το δοκιμάσει
Από εκεί και πέρα θα βγάλω καθαρές φωτογραφίες με φωτογραφική και θα τις ανεβάσω για να μπορείτε εσείς που με συμβουλεύετε , να έχετε καλύτερη εικόνα
Θα κάνω και μια προσπάθεια αλλαγής του μεγάλου πυκνωτή ή αλλαγή όποιου εξαρτήματος μου προτείνετε ότι μπορεί να χρειάζεται αλλαγή ( εφόσον φυσικά μπορέσω να κάνω την αντικατάσταση). Στην τελική αν δεν βγει άκρη ψάχνω να βρω την πλακέτα
Και πάλι σας ευχαριστώ όλους παιδιά

----------


## ba99297

Να πω στο Νίκο ότι το μοτέρ είναι 230 volt dc.

----------


## NIKTRALYS

Εκει που φευγουν τα καλωδια για το μοτερ,αποσυνδεσε τα και συνδεσε μια λαμπα 100w.Αν αναψει κανονικα δεν ειναι η πλακετα.Αν σου κανει αυξομοιωσεις κοιτα την πλακετα.

----------


## fgrek27

θέλει μοτερ και τάπητα τρεξίματος .Αν είχε πρόβλημα η πλακέτα δεν θα δουλευβε καθόλου. ο θόρυβος ειναι απο το μοτερ ,ειχει αρπαξη καποιο τύλιγμα.η υποδιναμη ειναι 1,75hp για τον συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο ,το μοντελο του ειναι 008 g-force.Σε αυτών τον διάδρομο εγώ βάζω ενα μοτέρ ποιο μεγάλο και ένα ταπέτο πολύ καλής ποιότητας (teflon) και ο διάδρομος δουλευη για 5-6 χρονια χωρίς πρόβλημα.

----------


## fgrek27

Aν θέλησής βοηθια  στύλε ένα μήνυμα στο fgrek27@yahoo.gr  φιλικά Γρηγορης.

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> Aν θέλησής βοηθια  στύλε ένα μήνυμα στο fgrek27@yahoo.gr  φιλικά Γρηγορης.


Αν ο Γρηγορης ειναι αυτος που φανταζομαι,οτι λεει ειναι νομος.Φιλε Γρηγορη αν θες πες μου τι γινεται με το μοτερ που λεγαμε.Νικος απο Βολο.

----------


## KOKAR

> θέλει μοτερ και τάπητα τρεξίματος .*Αν είχε πρόβλημα η πλακέτα δεν θα δουλευβε καθόλου*. ο θόρυβος ειναι απο το μοτερ ,ειχει αρπαξη καποιο τύλιγμα.η υποδιναμη ειναι 1,75hp για τον συγκεκριμένο διάδρομο ,το μοντελο του ειναι 008 g-force.Σε αυτών τον διάδρομο εγώ βάζω ενα μοτέρ ποιο μεγάλο και ένα ταπέτο πολύ καλής ποιότητας (teflon) και ο διάδρομος δουλευη για 5-6 χρονια χωρίς πρόβλημα.


αφού το μοτέρ δουλεύει με τάση DC εχω να ρωτήσω το εξης :
αν υποθέσουμε οτι ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός 390μF είναι "κούφιος" ( ναι εχω δει σε τροφοδοτικά απο server να ειναι κούφιοι χωρίς να εχουν "σκάσει" και να κάνουν σαν κουδουνίστρα)
με αποτέλεσμα να μην κάνει την εξομάλυνση που χρειαζεται νομίζετε οτι το μοτέρ θα δουλεύει σωστά ?

ας σημειώσουμε οτι τα καρβουνάκια του μοτέρ ειναι οκ όπως μας ειπε ο φίλος

----------


## fgrek27

Εγώ είμαι φίλε Νίκο.Το μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει θα σου στείλω ένα με 3hp για να το βάλεις και να τελειώνεις.θα μιλήσω με των άνθρωπο απο δεύτερα.

βαγγελη είσαι της ρουλάς ο άντρας????

----------


## ba99297

> Εγώ είμαι φίλε Νίκο.Το μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει θα σου στείλω ένα με 3hp για να το βάλεις και να τελειώνεις.θα μιλήσω με των άνθρωπο απο δεύτερα.
> 
> βαγγελη είσαι της ρουλάς ο άντρας????


Ποιας Ρουλάς ? Όχι φίλε μου

----------


## spiroscfu

> αφού το μοτέρ δουλεύει με τάση DC εχω να ρωτήσω το εξης :


Κώστα η έξοδος από την γέφυρα και χωρίς τον πυκνωτή dc μεταβαλλόμενο είναι "*υπάρχει και η αυτεπαγωγή του πηνίου από το μοτέρ για μια μικρή εξομάλυνση*",
λοιπόν μπορεί και να δουλέψει αλλά με μειωμένη ισχύ, που όμως αν δουλεύει συνεχόμενα full για κάποιο χρόνο και με φορτίο λογικό θα είναι να ψήσεις επάνω του (λόγο των bold από επάνω),
εκεί που θα υπάρξει κάποιο θέμα θα είναι με την οδήγηση.

----------


## NIKTRALYS

> Εγώ είμαι φίλε Νίκο.Το μοτέρ δεν υπάρχει θα σου στείλω ένα με 3hp για να το βάλεις και να τελειώνεις.θα μιλήσω με των άνθρωπο απο δεύτερα.
> 
> βαγγελη είσαι της ρουλάς ο άντρας????


οκ Γρηγορη σ ευχαριστω.

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά επανέχρομαι στο θέμα. Νέα δεδομένα
Πρώτα απ όλα να σας πω ότι όπως είπε ο *fgrek27*  ( Γρηγόρης ) το μοτέρ είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Το πήγα σε δύο άτομα που κάνουν περιελίξεις και μου είπαν το ίδιο πράγμα. Η περιέλιξη κάνει 90 ευρώ ενώ ένα καινούργιο μοτέρ γύρω στα 160. Τι κάνω ? καινούργιο ή περιέλιξη ?( βέβαια θα ρωτήσω και τον φίλο μου ο οποίος πληρώνει τον λογαριασμό αλλά θέλω και την γνώμη των "συμβούλων" του site). Σε κάθε περίπτωση εφόσον σίγουρα το μοτέρ έχει πρόβλημα τα θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με την πλακέτα. Πρώτα απ όλα να πω ότι ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός δεν ακούγεται κούφιος μιας και κουνώντας όλη την πλακέτα ( δεν τον έβγαλα απο πάνω) ούτε ακούω ούτε αισθάνομαι κάτι να κουδουνίζει.  Το PCB γράφει επάνω JD-230B-B και είναι αυτό εδώ 

http://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/elec...-jd-230b-b.htm
Μπορώ να βγάλω και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες ( αν χρειάζεται πείτε μου να το κάνω)
 Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει πρόβλημα ? Γιατί αν δεν το ελέξω αυτό μπορεί βάζοντας πάνω το μοτέρ (είτε καινούργιο είτε κάνοντας περιέλιξη το παλιό ) αν έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα να το ξανακάψει το μοτέρ. Μπορώ να βρω λοιπόν καινούργια πλακέτα ?(αν διαπιστωθεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα) ? Στο google πάντως μου βγάζει ένα μόνο βρετανικό site το οποίο μάλιστα λέει ότι το προιόν δεν βγαίνει πλέον.   

Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας

----------


## ba99297

Εδώ οριζμένες φωτογραφίες από το PCB
IMG_1111.jpgΕικόνα 001.jpgΕικόνα 002.jpgΕικόνα 003.jpgΕικόνα 004.jpg

----------

georgeb1957 (10-04-22)

----------


## ba99297

Και άλλη μία..

----------


## klik

Το μοτέρ είναι DC αρα η πλακέτα βγάζει DC.
Εσύ πρέπει να μετρήσεις αν ελέγχει την τάση εξόδου σωστά.

Μια λύση θα ήταν να βάλεις μια λάμπα 220Vac, αλλά αν η πλακέτα έχει βλάβη, μπορεί η λάμπα αντί για 220Vdc μέγιστο, να πάρει 300Vdc και να σκάσει!

Οπότε θα πω μια πιό αναίμακτη εκδοχή:
 θα βάλεις μόνο έναν πυκνωτή 0,1μF/400V στην έξοδο και θα μετρήσεις με πολύμετρο την τάση στα άκρα του.
 (Ο πυκνωτής θα βοηθήσει το πολύμετρο σου να μην μπερδεύεται με τους παλμούς εξόδου της πλακέτας)
Αν οι μετρήσεις είναι φυσιολογικές (σταθερές και ελεγχόμενες από το ρυθμιστήρι ταχύτητας), τότε μπορείς να δοκιμάσεις και με τη λάμπα.
 Αν όχι (ασταθείς μετρήσεις που ξεπερνούν κάποιες φορές τα 220Vdc), τότε πρέπει να ελέγξεις το/τα θυρίστορ/triac

----------


## ba99297

Φίλε μου να σου θυμίσω ( αν αυτό βοηθάει ) ότι έχω μετρήσει την τάση εξόδου της πλακέτα ( με το μοτέρ ασύνδετο ) και μου έδειχνε 278-290 volt dc ενώ πάνω η πλακέτα γράφει output 200 volt dc ( δες τα χαρακτηριστικά της πλακέτας σε φτωό της προηγούμενης ανάρτησης ). Τώρα πάμε στην μέτρηση που μου προτείνεις. Επειδή δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός ....
Μου λες να συνδέσω έναν πυκνωτή στην έξοδο (προφανώς εκεί που συνδέεται το μοτέρ ). Εκεί παίζει ρόλο η πολικότητα που θα συνδέω τον πυκνωτή ? Επίσης ο πυκνωτής θα συνδεθεί παράλληλα στα δύο άκρα εξόδου της πλακέτας και εγώ θα πάρω μέτρηση μετρώντας πάνω στα άκρα του πυκνωτή σωστά?
Υ.Γ Συγνώμη αν γράφω πράγματα που ακούγονται ηλήθια...

----------


## klik

Θυμάμαι τι μέτρησες χωρίς μοτέρ, αλλά δεν ξέρω τι μέτρησες με μοτέρ διότι δεν μπορώ να δω video από το pc καφουρτιστιράκι που χρησιμοποιώ και δεν έγραψες δυο λογάκια το τι μέτρησες! Αυτές οι μετρήσεις με αποθαρύνουν από το να σου πώ να βάλεις ΜΙΑ λάμπα στην έξοδο

Ο πυκνωτής δεν έχει πολικότητα και σωστά περιγράφεις την σύνδεση του. Θα χρησιμεύει για να βγάλει μια μέση τιμή της τάσης εξόδου.

Η αλήθεια είναι ότι δεν θα περίμενα να βγάζεις τόσο μεγάλη τάση χωρίς μοτέρ, αλλά μπορεί το πολύμετρο να ξεγελιέται με τους παλμούς που έρχονται και τυχόν αντιπαρασιτικά που υπάρχουν στην πλακέτα.

----------


## fgrek27

φίλε βαγγελη καλησπέρα .
Πάρε την πλακέτα και ελα από το μαγαζί (λεωφόρος Κ. Καραμανλή καραμανλη 14 )για να δοκιμάσω και να μην παιδευεσε αλλο.
φιλικα γρηγορρης.

----------


## ba99297

Να πω στο μέλος Klik ότι οι μετρήσεις με το μοτέρ συνδεδεμένο έδειχναν μεγάλα σκαμπανεβάσματα, δεν μπορούσα καν να καταλάβω τι τιμές έδειχνε το πολύμετρο.
Γρηγόρη σε ευχαριστώ για την πρόσκληση. Μέσα στην εβδομάδα θα σε πάρω τηλέφωνο και θα περάσω από το μαγαζί

----------


## -nikos-

> Παιδιά επανέχρομαι στο θέμα. Νέα δεδομένα
> Πρώτα απ όλα να σας πω ότι όπως είπε ο *fgrek27* ( Γρηγόρης ) το μοτέρ είναι βραχυκυκλωμένο. Το πήγα σε δύο άτομα που κάνουν περιελίξεις και μου είπαν το ίδιο πράγμα. Η περιέλιξη κάνει 90 ευρώ ενώ ένα καινούργιο μοτέρ γύρω στα 160. Τι κάνω ? καινούργιο ή περιέλιξη ?( βέβαια θα ρωτήσω και τον φίλο μου ο οποίος πληρώνει τον λογαριασμό αλλά θέλω και την γνώμη των "συμβούλων" του site). Σε κάθε περίπτωση εφόσον σίγουρα το μοτέρ έχει πρόβλημα τα θέμα είναι τι γίνεται με την πλακέτα. Πρώτα απ όλα να πω ότι ο μεγάλος ηλεκτρολυτικός δεν ακούγεται κούφιος μιας και κουνώντας όλη την πλακέτα ( δεν τον έβγαλα απο πάνω) ούτε ακούω ούτε αισθάνομαι κάτι να κουδουνίζει. Το PCB γράφει επάνω JD-230B-B και είναι αυτό εδώ 
> 
> http://www.chsinteractive.co.uk/elec...-jd-230b-b.htm
> Μπορώ να βγάλω και καλύτερες φωτογραφίες ( αν χρειάζεται πείτε μου να το κάνω)
> Πως μπορώ να καταλάβω αν έχει πρόβλημα ? Γιατί αν δεν το ελέξω αυτό μπορεί βάζοντας πάνω το μοτέρ (είτε καινούργιο είτε κάνοντας περιέλιξη το παλιό ) αν έχει πρόβλημα η πλακέτα να το ξανακάψει το μοτέρ. Μπορώ να βρω λοιπόν καινούργια πλακέτα ?(αν διαπιστωθεί ότι έχει πρόβλημα) ? Στο google πάντως μου βγάζει ένα μόνο βρετανικό site το οποίο μάλιστα λέει ότι το προιόν δεν βγαίνει πλέον. 
> 
> Σας ευχαριστώ για τον χρόνο σας



φυσικα και θα το κανεις περιελιξη !
και μιας και πηγες σε δυο περιελιξαδες θα τους ρωτισεις 
τι πηνιοσυρμα χρησιμοποιουν 
[οι καλοι μαστοροι εχουν και απο τα δυο]
γιατι εχει ποιοτητες στο βερνικι [αγγλικο-βουλγαρικο]

τα μοτερ βραχικυκλωνουν στις σπιρες απο θερμοτητα που 
αλιωνει το βερνικι τους και οπως καταλαβενεις το καλυτερο πληρωνεται.
Αν ειναι καλος ο μαστορας των περιελιξεων 
θα στο φτιαξει καλυτερο απο το καινουριο.

----------


## ba99297

Παιδιά το θέμα δείχνει να λύθηκε. Το μοτέρ πάει για αντικατάσταση και η πλακέτα είναι οκ. Σας ευχαριστώ πραγματικά όλους για την άμεση και ανιδιοτελή βοήθεια που προσφέρατε.

----------

